# a 2005 746F bathroom mirror



## Brine001 (5 mo ago)

Hi. We've just bought a 2005 746F and the catch on the long skinny mirror in the bathroom is stuck and the mirror will not open. Any idea please on how to get the mirror to open so I can replace the catch?
Thanks


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

I can't answer your question but hopefully someone will be along soon who will be able to.

Failing that have you tried the Rapido owners club or the Facebook page for Rapido owners?


----------



## Brine001 (5 mo ago)

Thanks. Facebook is my next call.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome Brine. It's not an oddity like one that you *push* to release?


----------



## Brine001 (5 mo ago)

Ah yes. Sorry I forgot to say I've fixed the problem. I lifted the mirror a little and managed to find the push latch. It was jammed, but a tiny bit of WD40 sorted it and I managed to get the latch to operate. All good now. Thanks


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know. Stick around and get/give help as needed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good work that man! (or woman)

As Jean says: stick around and have a mooch in some of the threads. All newbies are most welcome


----------

